# Please welcome our new DBSTalk Moderator, John C



## Guest (Feb 17, 2002)

JohnC has been chosen by the administration of DBSTalk to be a moderator. He's contributed in so many ways in recent weeks. Welcome John, glad to see your on the team!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

We wish you well.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

The tribe has spoken...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

LOL.... Thanks guys !!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

Glad to have you!


----------

